

Future of [mobile] social networking  --- is this Loopt? - wumi
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/09/i-saw-the-future-of-social-networking-the-other-day/

======
andr
Similar to Nokia Sensor (which used Bluetooth) and Mobule, an MIT Media
spinoff. Third time's the charm, I guess.

------
Tichy
Seems unlikely, as it appears to be an iPhone app.

~~~
pg
Do you think Loopt would ignore the iPhone?

~~~
Tichy
No, of course not. I just thought that the product in the article is
exclusively for iPhone, whereas Loopt is also available for other device. So
it seemed unlikely that they are the same product.

------
jamescoops
i dont think arrington understands mobile at all ... mobilecrunch has always
been awful, this piece puts waaay too much weight on the iphone - its a tiny
proportion of the mobile installed base.

~~~
mikeryan
I have to disagree. I think Arrington's got the direction right - whether this
is the killer app or not is left to be seen.

Its also not about the iPhone but about what the iPhone represents - a whole
new way of making the web and networking personal and portable. Right now the
iPhone is the platform that is currently deployed that really gets it, but
Google's Android platform and the Nokia Maemo platforms are right behind. In
fact Android may not be as pretty but its direct to the middleware access may
actually may be a platform thats more accessible for developers.

of course I'm biased my YC application is directly in this space ;-) but I
wouldn't be doing it if I didn't think its the real Web 3.0

